
Ask HN: It's Time to Build - saadalem
They are concepts you&#x27;d build often with a deep level of thought.<p>You should publish high fidelity ideas that keep you up at night.<p>Make a list of &quot;n&quot; things you&#x27;d do if qualifications and time and history and salary were no object.
======
alexmingoia
What are yours? :)

